# dcc controllers ?



## union pacific 844 (Jan 29, 2013)

i been want to go dcc but to many dcc controllers to chose from plan on run dcc sound loco mostly steam loco with soundtraxx decoders and buying athearn loco with sound i want a good last a very long time dcc system so i have it when finely get to build my dream layout i know i want a 3 main line layout and two to three rail yards right now i have a 4x8 layout with two loops of track


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

It's my first time starting any layout, and I chose a digitrax system. Specifically the Super Empire Builder Xtra(controls up to 22 loco addresses at once). You'll need a power supply to go with it. Most of my loco's have been upgraded with sound, and the system runs fine.


It's pretty easy to get the hang of once you get some hands on experience using it. I got mine from modeltrainstuff.com


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

FLynn lives,may I ask the price you were quoted. It's been my understanding that NCE
is more user friendly?
regards,
tr1


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

I paid $283.99 for the Super Empire Builder, which comes with the full size DT-402 controller. I paid $50 for the power supply(bought locally).

If you buy it at a retail store, the price is 399.99(MSRP) but if you order it online through modeltrainstuff.com, the price is cheaper.

For someone who has never messed with model trains before, it took maybe a quick read of the instruction manual, a little common sense and I was up and running. The detail of instructions included is very well written and quite thorough.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive had pretty much the same experience as Flynn, but with the NCE Power cab pro. I was able to use both before I bought and I liked the NCE controller better. The advice given to me before I bought was to try them out and see which one I liked. Also if you have friends or a club you belong to and they use one or the other it would be helpful to have what they use so you can have help.
I dont belong to a club and have no one close so that wasnt a deciding factor for me, just passing on advice given me. I bought my system from Yankee Dabbler, they had the best price at the time and came highly recommended. I personally dont think you could go wrong with either system.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

thank you txdyna65, duly noted
Regards,
tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*automation control*

the additional question I have, that keeps reoccurring,
what DCC system interfaces best with the free downloadable JMRI software available,
through the Web?
thank you, in advance!
tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry should of asked the above question in the DCC section?
tr1


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Digitrax Super Chief offers more options over the Empire Builder. I use the Digitrax at home and I also have and NCE Power Cab for the local Trade Days where I set up.

The NCE is much cheaper to replace vs the Super Chief. Personally, I like the Super Chief better.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

Regarding mine... I chose the Super Empire builder over the SuperChief to keep prices down....since my layout isn't going to be that big.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I paid $200 for my Super Chief. It was used, but in great condition. Earlier this year I had the DT400 upgraded to the 402D for $25 by Digitrax. My controller is the DCS100. I want the DCS200, but that will come later.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*reply too reply*

thank you sir, I think, I need, to do further research.
regards,
tr1


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking into the zephyr by digitrax

How does that one compare for a starter first timer?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I started with a Zephyr 8 years ago and it still works great for my layout. I typically have 6 locos with sound on the track.
I did add a UT throttle so two people can operate at the same time.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wanna sell it??

That makes me feel good that something lasted over 8yrs being electrical and hobby grade..


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Prefered DCCcabs*



rrgrassi said:


> The Digitrax Super Chief offers more options over the Empire Builder. I use the Digitrax at home and I also have and NCE Power Cab for the local Trade Days where I set up.
> 
> The NCE is much cheaper to replace vs the Super Chief. Personally, I like the Super Chief better.


I was just wondering why you have these preferences' of one over the other. If you don't mind please. 
Thank you in advance.Cost is not an issue at this time though. Does one operate
better than the other? More options over the other? One can expand operations easier?
I would like to narrow down my choices prior to purchase. Thank you and regards,
tr1


----------

